# Explorer.exe not responding



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

So for the past few months, the explorer.exe file has been messing up. Randomly, it freezes up and the "Not Responding" bubble pops up. It wouldn't be as big as a problem if all my icons in my system tray would reappear, which they don't. So if anyone can help me with either fixing the explorer.exe file so it runs smoothly or so all my system tray icons appear on a explorer.exe restart. At first I thought maybe a virus or trojan, but I have tried Malwarebytes and a few others and nothing has come up. Thanks in advance for any help.


My computer: Windows 7 Home Premium SP 1
RAM 3.00 GB
32 Bit


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Press the *Windows Key and R* and type *chkdsk C: /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y* and reboot the computer. The Check Disk utility will run at next boot up and try and fix any file errors. Once you have done this, please monitor the problem over the next few days and let me know if the same problem occurs!


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok. i ran the chkdsk. It didn't work using Run, but I opened and ran it through cmd. I'll let you know thursday/ Friday how its going (unless i run into problems before than.) Thanks.


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

fyi, explorer.exe stopped responding and restarted 5 mins ago.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Check for detailed Explorer crash info - 

1. WERCON - 
START | type* view all * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

3. Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Check for detailed Explorer crash info -
> 
> ...


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

It is still happening and starting to get in the way of doing things. If anything, it is happening more often (4 times today alone.)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What information did you find in Event Logs, Reliability Monitor and WERCON?


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

Event Viewer: The program explorer.exe version 6.1.7601.17567 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem hsitory in the Action Center Control panel. 
Process ID: 5d4
Start Time: 01cc253b64d0b2ce
Termination Time: 0
Application Path: C:\Windows\Explorer.exe
Report Id: f94ada07-9205-11e0-ba2f-001aa09817e1


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

RM (from few days before):
<Events>
<RacEvents>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-08T15:32:21.000</Time>
<Impact>Critical</Impact>
<Source>Explorer.EXE</Source>
<Problem>Stopped responding</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T15:12:07.000</Time>
<Impact>Critical</Impact>
<Source>ehRecvr.exe</Source>
<Problem>Stopped working</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T10:35:41.000</Time>
<Impact>Critical</Impact>
<Source>Skype.exe</Source>
<Problem>Stopped working</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T06:35:01.000</Time>
<Impact>Critical</Impact>
<Source>Skype.exe</Source>
<Problem>Stopped working</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T01:57:05.000</Time>
<Impact>Critical</Impact>
<Source>Explorer.EXE</Source>
<Problem>Stopped responding</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T00:46:50.000</Time>
<Impact>Critical</Impact>
<Source>WINWORD.EXE</Source>
<Problem>Stopped responding</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T00:38:42.000</Time>
<Impact>Information</Impact>
<Source>SmartFTP Client</Source>
<Problem>Successful application removal</Problem>
</Event>
<Event>
<Time>2011-06-07T00:24:22.000</Time>
<Impact>Information</Impact>
<Source>SmartFTP Client</Source>
<Problem>Successful application installation</Problem>
</Event>


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

WERCON (most recent)

Description
A problem caused this program to stop interacting with Windows.
Faulting Application Path: C:\Windows\explorer.exe

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: AppHangB1
Application Name: explorer.exe
Application Version: 6.1.7601.17567
Application Timestamp: 4d6727a7
Hang Signature: 0fbb
Hang Type: 0
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Hang Signature 1: 0fbb4c9a2e23049febf3f7317ab2cdcc
Additional Hang Signature 2: 0fbb
Additional Hang Signature 3: 0fbb4c9a2e23049febf3f7317ab2cdcc
Additional Hang Signature 4: 0fbb
Additional Hang Signature 5: 0fbb4c9a2e23049febf3f7317ab2cdcc
Additional Hang Signature 6: 0fbb
Additional Hang Signature 7: 0fbb4c9a2e23049febf3f7317ab2cdcc

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 1933772188


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What anti-virus and firewall are you running?

Boot into safemode - see if Explorer crashes there.


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got Malwarebytes, SuperAntiSyware and Symantec running.... let you know about safe mode.


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

How long do I need to stay in safe mode? Been running since 10:30am.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If no crashes in safemode, 3rd party app is the likely culprit.

Start by removing Norton and other security apps - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've uninstalled all my security programs and installed different ones, but still falling victim to the same problem. Is there a program that can locate this explorer.exe problem and fix it (or delete it to start over?) thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run SFC - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## msmall10 (Jun 7, 2011)

nothing via sfc /scannow.......


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's see if Driver Verifier picks up anything.

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.piriform.com/speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

